# How to warm baby chicks off grid



## Whiteowl (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello Friends,

Am ready to get baby chicks and want to figure out how to keep them warm. We live off grid and have a small battery bank. 

Can I supplement heat for them with hot rocks or something like that?

Thanks so much for your help!

Kate


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All I can suggest is start experimenting now. The issue you'll face is keeping them warm enough at night. Without being able to constantly replace the items being used as it cools they will get chilled and its very hard to get them warmed back up again. 

What is your heat source? Is it possible to set them up close enough to provide them some heat?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I just use a 45 watt bulb with a small desk lamp and hang it over the side of a large storage tote. If they snuggle under the lamp then they are too cold do I cover parts of the tote to keep heat in. Make sure the lamp doesn't touch the cover. If they are away from the lamp then they are too hot so I remove the cover. You can also put the brooder box near what you use for heat just make sure you prevent a fire. Observe the chicks and they will tell you how much heat they need. Enjoy your new babies.


----------



## Whiteowl (Aug 19, 2014)

I will experiment.

We heat with wood, but it's not cold enough to keep the stove going yet. Maybe I should anyway? It would make the house too hot but I could open windows!

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

you need a broody hen
my mixed mutt silkie will take any chicks i give her to raise
but that's not to say that all silkies will do the same


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Google "cold brooder for raising chicks". Its a box that replicates a hen and is supposed to be a good alternative. I have no personal experience though


----------

